# DT Systems EZT plus 5000 collar/beeper combo



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi! does anyone have any comments on this unit? I'm thinkng I may get one and was wondering if any of you have used them? Kind of want to know the pros and cons of this unit and DT?

Thanks!!!!!

Greg


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Just MY opinion, STAY AWAY FROM DT SYSTEMS! I had bad luck and lousy customer service from them.


----------



## TC G (Aug 16, 2006)

DT Systems are terrible. I've had two of them and hated both. Both broke. Customer service was terrible, and their range is about 20 feet.


----------

